

Why dental insurance is pretty much a scam - programmernews
http://www.collegetimes.tv/dental-insurance/

======
steanne
"Despite there being no such thing as “vision insurance” ..."

yes there is. vsp, for example.

------
coding4all
Great read. Thanks.

